# Knowing What Is best For Him



## MichelleA (Sep 19, 2021)

For several months I have been helping a feral cat. I call him Bobby. He started visiting to eat the scraps I fed to the magpies and was very timid only coming out when I had gone inside. After several months of gradually getting to know him and feeding him better he now eats two proper meals a day, lets me pet the back of him while he eats and spends a lot of time sleeping and resting in the laundry. I haven't been able to adopt him into my home more than spend time with him outside and in the laundry because I already have another kitty. She is a rescue cat and does not want to go outside. Bobby is lonesome and likes to spend time with me, he will roll from side to side a lot and show his tummy. He likes being in the laundry where I made a rest area. I am not sure what to do as I want to do what is best for him. I know of cat rescue people that could take him in and maybe he could be helped to be properly adopted into a home. I have not been able to be completely affectionate with him, he sometimes pretends to scratch out of the blue for no reason. I would like to be able to pet him more. I do not know how terrified he would be to go with cat rescue people and may just hiss at everyone as it has taken over 4-5 months for him to not hiss at me or look like he may scratch even through the scratch is only topical and never meant to hurt. I wonder is it too much for a feral cat to leave their environment and best for them to stay where they know and have help or should I let him go with the cat rescue people and try to properly adopt him into a home. He is a large male cat and looks to be in good health, just that some of his long fur is a bit scruffy. If he let me pet him more I would groom him properly. He is here constantly now, always resting on the back porch or in the laundry, but likes to have his freedom to be able to do as he pleases. I just want to do what is best for him and only have so many resources at this time to do so much. Interested in some feedback. Thank you.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

MichelleA said:


> For several months I have been helping a feral cat. I call him Bobby. He started visiting to eat the scraps I fed to the magpies and was very timid only coming out when I had gone inside. After several months of gradually getting to know him and feeding him better he now eats two proper meals a day, lets me pet the back of him while he eats and spends a lot of time sleeping and resting in the laundry. I haven't been able to adopt him into my home more than spend time with him outside and in the laundry because I already have another kitty. She is a rescue cat and does not want to go outside. Bobby is lonesome and likes to spend time with me, he will roll from side to side a lot and show his tummy. He likes being in the laundry where I made a rest area. I am not sure what to do as I want to do what is best for him. I know of cat rescue people that could take him in and maybe he could be helped to be properly adopted into a home. I have not been able to be completely affectionate with him, he sometimes pretends to scratch out of the blue for no reason. I would like to be able to pet him more. I do not know how terrified he would be to go with cat rescue people and may just hiss at everyone as it has taken over 4-5 months for him to not hiss at me or look like he may scratch even through the scratch is only topical and never meant to hurt. I wonder is it too much for a feral cat to leave their environment and best for them to stay where they know and have help or should I let him go with the cat rescue people and try to properly adopt him into a home. He is a large male cat and looks to be in good health, just that some of his long fur is a bit scruffy. If he let me pet him more I would groom him properly. He is here constantly now, always resting on the back porch or in the laundry, but likes to have his freedom to be able to do as he pleases. I just want to do what is best for him and only have so many resources at this time to do so much. Interested in some feedback. Thank you.


That's so nice of you to take care of Bobby! It's a difficult decision what to do with him, so I'd suggest to call the animal rescue, explain your situation, and ask their opinion. Just make sure it's a no-kill shelter. One thing that's important is to find a way to get him neutered if he hasn't already been. They should be able to help you with that. 

Even though it's taken a while, it sounds like he's very comfortable with you. Are you thinking about adopting him? There are ways to introduce cats but sometimes it can be difficult. If not, while he may be sacred at first, he may thrive in a new, loving, and safe environment. If you do decide he'd do best with animal rescue and you're worried about him, you could ask them to keep you informed of his progress and check on him now and then. Good luck and let us know how things are going!


----------

